# Rythmik E15 HP 600



## Bjski (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi, I was going to put together a Rythmik subwoofer but my cabinet skills are lacking. I see Rythmik has E15HP with 600 watt amp on sale. This subwoofer would be used only for music. My current speakers are Legacy Focus SE. This subwoofer would only be used to get the last bit of bass out of recordings. The room is 13x23x7. I would eventually get a second sub if required. Any opinions on the Rythmik or any other Sub in that price range for music only. I would want a sealed sub.

I do have a sub in both my home theater systems. One is Earthquake MKV 15 the other an old Paradigm.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

The E15HP is a very nice subwoofer, and would easily be able to handle what you're looking to achieve (I own one myself actually). Neither your room size, nor the program material you want to use, will present a challenge for it.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Rythmik sealed servo-controlled subwoofers are the best subwoofers you can get for music, including well above their price point.

Legacy claims an 18 Hz -2 dB low frequency extension for the Focus SE and have a sensitivity of 95.4 dB. The Rythmik E15HP subwoofer is rated at 14 Hz -2 dB. I wonder what it is about your system that is not providing sufficient bass for music program material with the Focus SEs? With adequate power they should be virtually indistinguishable in bass output from the Rythmik E15HP.


----------



## Bjski (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm thinking it's the room. I believe it's that the ceiling is 7 feet. Originally I had a standing wave at about 80hz which I tamed with GIK bass traps. I hve diffusser's on the cieling. The speakers are driven by Bryston 7BSST/2 rated at 900 watts at 4 ohms. I have great bass down to about 30hz. I have moved the speakers all over the room and at there current location they sound phenomenal except for that last octive. I am listening more near field then I want. The speakers are 8 feet apart and the listening position is 10 feet.

My home theater has more bass but that is being supplemented by an earthquake subwoofer. The legacy's do not seem to breath in there current room. My wife dosen't want them where my 2 home theater systems are. One home theater is in the main living area and the other is in her workout area..


----------



## Bjski (Jun 23, 2012)

Any thought on the Rythmik E15 HP compared to the SVS SB13 Ultra. My primary goal for this sub is music so any opinions on the 2 subs? They both seem to have rave reviews.

I looked up my Earthquake MKV-15 spec's and the output of that sub doesn't match the Rythmik or SVS. Earthquake 20hz,102 db and 98 db at 18hz. Any help would be a appreciated.


----------

